# mahogany dining table!



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

This is a mahogany dining table I made for my own house. The top was made out of one large board. I finished it with two coats of lacquer. My better half was very impressed, unfortunately for me she thought it needed something else in the room. So I was under orders to build a matching sideboard.........it never ends!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's one fine looking table. Nice work.











 









.​


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheers cabinet man. Fairly basic bit looked well in the end.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow! That is one heck of a board!! Nice job on the construction and finish.


----------



## jersey hammer (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful table that was one massive tree!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice table. The finish looks smooth. Did you make the chair to?


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

How much did that top cost you? And how wide is it? Looks great!


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi 3 fingers, I bought each board for about 120euro. That was just a small price of one. I'll post a few pics below. Originally they were 14ft long and between 4 and five foot wide and no we bought the chairs. Nice match all the same.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is Gorgeous! Very nice job, and good match with the chairs. I only wish I could find a piece of mahogany that big.

I just calculated how much 120 euro is in US Dollars..... around $160.... That is unreal.... I think narrow (>8" wide) boards of mahagony at one of my suppliers are like 7$/bf.... 

Fabian


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

I love it. Simple designs are the best. It will look great a hundred years from now. That never goes out of style. 

Geoff


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have never seen wood that big
would like to have seen that tree
awesome table BTW:thumbsup:


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice table. :thumbsup:


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Just to let the guys who posted about those boards, I got an order for a large reception desk for a dentist in Dublin. First big project besides for my own house. Looking forward to it, I'll post a build tread. Cheers!


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

im no finishing expert - as a matter of fact i hate it and dont know much about it. 

but is lacquor a strong enough finish to hold up to wet glasses and heavy dishes ? 

i thought lacqor was easily dented and dinged.

why the wide cleats on the bottom of the top ?


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't worry about the finish dude! Its our dining room, we have dinner in there maybe twice a year, three times tops!! So I'm hoping the lacquer will last till I'm well gone and I'm only 34! As for the struts, I was hoping they might help with any cupping or twisting in the board? But if you have any other info that might help in the future I will be sure to take it on board! No pun intended! Cheers john! Not sure if thats how you spell pun?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful work!! Like the design, simple but clean, timeless for sure. Good luck on the desk! Post pics


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

dublinjohn said:


> As for the struts, I was hoping they might help with any cupping or twisting in the board? But if you have any other info that might help in the future I will be sure to take it on board! No pun intended! Cheers john! Not sure if thats how you spell pun?


i always build the base and let that do the work of helping keep the board from cupping.

usually a cross member down the center of the base the long way is all youll need. i have an 8/4 cherry kitchen table thats 37'' wide. 2 years now an no cupping. i use figure 8's to allow seasonal movement.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

beautiful work and beautiful boards also


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Stunning....


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

Holy mackerel, that's a big board, and beautiful too. Well done.

A board like that here would cost me several thousand $ US.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Omg! Thats amazing. Awesomeb job.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I love it but have some questions or concerns.
On boards that wide and thin, you need adequate underside framework to keep them flat and straight. How was the underside done?
I personally use a iron welded tube steel framework, lag bolted on my 1.5" thick slabs. They still have a tendency to move a little.

Nice find on the slabs by the way. Nice work as well.
Generally we pay a premium for wide boards like that and few mills have the ability to cut slabs that wide.


----------

